# Vantage owner in NC



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome. Stir the pot ,brother !
Hydra sport ....


----------



## Ben spittler (May 19, 2020)

are you gonna be selling for east cape?


----------



## BallisticJoel (Jan 21, 2020)

Ben spittler said:


> are you gonna be selling for east cape?


Selling for eastcape??? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Ben spittler (May 19, 2020)

BallisticJoel said:


> Selling for eastcape??? Not sure what you mean.


are you gonna be selling YOUR east cape? my bad


----------



## BallisticJoel (Jan 21, 2020)

Ben spittler said:


> are you gonna be selling YOUR east cape? my bad


Lol i thought maybe thats what you meant. Everything is for sell for the rigbt price. But my plan is to keep it and build a 14' skiff


----------



## Ben spittler (May 19, 2020)

what would be your right price


----------



## BallisticJoel (Jan 21, 2020)

Probably 34k. Its got a suk 140 on the back


----------



## Ben spittler (May 19, 2020)

give me a txt with pics man we might be able to make something happen
18036223767


----------

